# Job On the Line , advice needed!



## rainbow84 (Feb 8, 2010)

I will try to summarise as much as I can. My current situation is

- Currently have a valid spousal permit, with working endorsement for Company X
- Passport expire, new passport in April 2014

* Applied for transfer of spousal permit from old passport to new passport in April 2014

_____

I recently got offered a very good job offer, condition to have valid working permit within 4 weeks

My problem is
- I cannot apply for change of condition, as I have an application pending (transfer to new passport)
Although it is said to take 30 days, it is still sitting in Pretoria HO. I have a ref, and escalated a couple of times.

- With the neverending of "backlogs" from Home Affairs, how do I tell new employer it takes 30 days? 60 days? 90 days?

Please advise.


----------



## rainbow84 (Feb 8, 2010)

Also, where can I track my application online?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

You will never get a valid working permit in 4 weeks!! This company should know that!


You can check your application here Department of Home Affairs: Check Status


----------



## rainbow84 (Feb 8, 2010)

2fargone said:


> You will never get a valid working permit in 4 weeks!! This company should know that!


So even if I can try to negotiate the timeframe, what must I say to the employer? I don't know for sure if it can be completed in 2 months? 3 months?
Can I work with the proof of application receipt?

Weird, I could not find my permit, yet when I called in Call Centre they could track it.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

rainbow84 said:


> So even if I can try to negotiate the timeframe, what must I say to the employer? I don't know for sure if it can be completed in 2 months? 3 months?
> Can I work with the proof of application receipt?
> 
> Weird, I could not find my permit, yet when I called in Call Centre they could track it.


Does your employer have anyone that has been through this before with Home Affairs? Are you the first foreign person they have hired? 

Home Affairs is so slow they really is no time frame you can give. Could take 6 months or more. 

You are not suppose to work until you have the permit, but it's fair to say most people do because Home Affairs takes way to long to issue these permits. 

When you put in your reference number did you get a code? Like 102 or 103?


----------

